
APK Downloader - lgp171188
http://apps.evozi.com/apk-downloader/
======
matt_heimer
VIRUS WARNING!

Clicking the Download & Install Now button gives me a popup that says to go to
evozi.com/l.php?go=apkinstaller which tries to download
APKDownloaderv200_downloader_by_APKDownloaderv200.exe

McAffe detects this as Artemis!5D95FF710F55

I guess to be fair the popup does warn you that the installer may contain
extra software.

~~~
Evozi
Hi, the link you clicking contain some extra software, please use another link
for direct extension download or use Online Downloader.

~~~
matt_heimer
Um maybe you shouldn't bundle viruses as extra software?

~~~
Evozi
we do not put any malware or virus in it.

~~~
matt_heimer
Care to explain why my virus scanners says your exe installer contains a virus
and why [https://lekensteyn.nl/apk-downloader/](https://lekensteyn.nl/apk-
downloader/) says you package spyware?

------
RyanZAG
This should be part of the Google Play desktop website, and it's actually
abuse of the open Android platform by Google that it isn't. (Yes, it can still
be abuse if developers can technically host APKs elsewhere in the same way
that any monopoly can be abusive).

I can see Google banning this or trying their best to block this pretty
quickly though and shows just how far Google has fallen from being open. I
could be wrong though, will be watching this website with interest (and using
it to download all my apps, for sure). Props to the creators.

EDIT: For those wondering why Google would be bothered by this - the Google
Play app distribution channel is the big factor that requires Android device
manufacturers to pay their license fees for Android and prevents them from
forking the platform. An Android device without Google Play is an automatic
no-buy for most consumers. However, if APKs - even just free ones - could be
downloaded onto a device without Google Play, then it allows users and
manufacturers to easily bypass a lot of the lock-in.

~~~
YeahKIA
I am sure Google would ban this pronto. This reduces their ability to exclude
other forks of Android from using the app store.

~~~
lgp171188
When I saw this, the first thought that came to my mind was "How long till
Google sends a Cease and Desist letter to the owners of this service!"

------
matt_heimer
Found the source that these guys are ripping off to make this extension:
[https://lekensteyn.nl/apk-downloader/](https://lekensteyn.nl/apk-downloader/)

~~~
StavrosK
Can we change the link to that? This is really handy.

~~~
lgp171188
Unable to edit the post since it is too late to do that. But have submitted
another story with an appropriate title -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6668889](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6668889)

------
robterrell
> Have you ever wanted to get your hands on the latest game, only to find that
> the Google Play thought it wasn't compatible with your phone?

As an android game developer... if we tell Google Play a game isn't compatible
with a particular device, there's generally a very good reason for it.

~~~
objclxt
I don't doubt this is true for you, but there are an increasing number of apps
on the Play Store that are hardware-exclusive (typically Samsung exclusive).

A number of broadcasters cut deals with Samsung to give their VOD apps
exclusivity on Galaxy hardware, and the Twitter Android Tablet app is
currently not available on the Nexus 7 due to an agreement with Samsung.

------
Androider
As an Android game dev, I'm not sure I like it. How is this not distributing
my copyrighted material without permission? Just because my app is available
free of charge, doesn't mean it can be freely distributed by the website
owner.

And it's not just a control issue, it creates actual problems for me as a
developer. It makes it easier to create rip-off's of my APK or adding malware
and rehosting the package, or extracting my sound and art assets. And you know
some of these users will be contacting me for support when something breaks
because they are sideloading the app. I also can't automatically roll out new
versions of the app to these users, causing fragmentation of the user base or
bad reviews and ill will if I have to ban their old app version from my online
backend.

While all of the above already happens to some degree today, I don't look
forward to it becoming common practice. I'd actually prefer you not download
my completely free (with no ads or IAPs) game at all if you won't do it
through a channel I've setup.

------
simfoo
The only reason that I connected my Android phone to a GMail account is to
access Google Play and download clean apps. Lots of third-party websites offer
various apks but many are infected with malware.

So, assuming Google won't block this, I won't be needing a GMail account to
use Android (without Google apps) from now on? Nice!

~~~
YeahKIA
Hope this frees up Android from the clutches of Goggle

------
vacipr
This is really useful.I'm sick of all those online apk downloading blogs full
of spam.Thank You.

------
tacoman
Also, as a Blackberry 10 user this will come in very handy. It can be
sometimes tough to find more obscure apps outside of the Play store, nevermind
trying to keep them updated.

~~~
habosa
This is what I used to use it for, on my Playbook.

------
blueblob
There are other ways to get the apk if you have an android device. There is an
app called "App Backup and Restore" that allows you to backup the apps that
you have installed (without root). If you place the backed up app in dropbox,
you have it available anywhere.

~~~
hnha
That requires you to first install it through the play store. Side loading
like this lets you install apps without Google being able to snoop on what you
install on your device.

edit: Actually, that's not true for the browser extension. You have to provide
your gmail login and your device ID. Bleh...

~~~
blueblob
Fair enough. You do, at least, get the added security of the downloading app
having been reviewed by google before inclusion in the play store so that it
is less likely the app you backup with it has a rootkit. Given the articles
that have been floating around on HN about how easy it is to fake the security
on apps, I would say it still has its use.

------
ape4
Seems like a pretty innocent workaround for some limitations. If you use it
you should know that the app might not work 100% on your device.

------
untitaker_
I am certain that this violates Google's ToS.

------
661016
Nice try.

